# Workout on consecutive days



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

Good or bad?

Productive or counter productive.

Im tired today but want to do the weights again after doing them yesterday.

I like doing them every day, should i just do 3 days a week or something instead.?


----------



## jammie2013 (Nov 14, 2013)

You can train every day, you just need to read into periodisation, specifically, auto regulation. I train that way natural and enhanced, so do many


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

When doing weights, its better to do them only about times a week MAX really because when you are resting your muscles with grow and if you keep on using the muscle then it will shred and you may become weaker!! Especially on the bigger muscles  Good luck with your training though mate!


----------



## Twilheimer (Mar 10, 2014)

It entirely depends on your recovery. Imagine you have two options; outgoings (gym, cardio, stress) and income (rest, food, sleep). If you don't balance the income with the outgoings you will not be doing yourself any favours. If your outgoings increase (going to the gym more frequently) then ensure to get more rest, more food and more sleep. Simple!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Look up john broz his guys train 6 days a week


----------



## Sway12 (Oct 29, 2013)

jamiew691 said:


> When doing weights, its better to do them only about times a week MAX really because when you are resting your muscles with grow and if you keep on using the muscle then it will shred and you may become weaker!! Especially on the bigger muscles  Good luck with your training though mate!


Lol you left out the actual number

Sufficient nutrition is key though and it depends if you went to failure the day before. Also depends what muscle groups you are working...


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

Sway12 said:


> Lol you left out the actual number
> 
> Sufficient nutrition is key though and it depends if you went to failure the day before. Also depends what muscle groups you are working...


Sorry bout that, number lock weren't on, meant to say 3 times a week!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

You can train as much as you wish, as long as you train smart.

This means a) enough recovery; nutrition and sleep. This means actual SLEEP.

- and B) training protocol. What, when and how you train; the exercises you choose and the frequency that you train your muscle groups. If you increase your frequency then be smart with your volume (lower volume accordingly) - go for quality over quantity.

To give you an example (not the same thing but similar concept of training high frequency) - I did a personal exercise where I squatted 5 x per week for a month; excellent strength and size gains, recovery and nutrition were good, volume was low enough and did not train to failure - the goal was to gain strength.

It works...but as someone also mentioned. Auto regulation. That is KEY.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

You can train a couple of days in a row, many people do. Just don't train the same muscle two days in a row. I'd also avoid training biceps the day before back, or triceps before shoulders, or triceps or shoulders the day before chest.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

By the way - look into John Broz.

Here's a little article to get you started, it's related to squatting but it's not solely about the squat... a must read!

https://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/most_recent/max_out_on_squats_every_day


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

kristina said:


> By the way - look into John Broz.
> 
> Here's a little article to get you started, it's related to squatting but it's not solely about the squat... a must read!
> 
> https://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/most_recent/max_out_on_squats_every_day


Interesting read thanks, not sure if you follow jason blaha on youtube but he made a similar video suggesting to squat every day, cant say ive tried it though 3 times a week is enough lol


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I think if your diet and sleep pattern are spot and your day job is not physically taxing then every day is possible for gains.My life will not allow for that synergy so Although I go to the gym 5 days a week I only train big muscle groups such as ,back,legs and chest eod,I isolate on the other days at a lesser intensity .


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Jason88 said:


> Interesting read thanks, not sure if you follow jason blaha on youtube but he made a similar video suggesting to squat every day, cant say ive tried it though 3 times a week is enough lol


Yep yep, followed Jason since day one, he has a lot of solid info and some I disagree with... as is the case with everyone I'm sure but great channel.


----------

